# Why does my cat bite me when I drink?



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 16, 2021)

On three occasions now, my cat has either bitten me or tried to bite me when I have gotten drunk.
The way it happens is I'll be doing literally nothing, sitting there thinking or reading a book, while drunk. The cat will then suddenly yowl/cry and bite me, but one of those controlled bites that doesn't break the skin, but is more forceful than a play bite.
What the fuck is going on? I assume it is related to the alcohol, of course, something about it is upsetting to the cat. Does it sense that I act differently and that upsets it? Is the odor offensive to it?
Cat never does this any other time.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 16, 2021)

Sounds like your cat is a bro, and trying to push you into self-improvement.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jan 16, 2021)

Maybe, if you stop being a worthless drunk, you can figure out why your cat doesn't like you.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jan 16, 2021)

Cat thinks you're dead and is checking to see if you're ready to eat yet.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 16, 2021)

Carcinogenesis said:


> Maybe, if you stop being a worthless drunk, you can figure out why your cat doesn't like you.


Kitty loves playing with me and will always come up and lay on my lap and knead on me.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 16, 2021)

did you make your username while drunk?


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 16, 2021)

Cat has ascertained that you are chemically altered and desires to date rape you.


----------



## draggs (Jan 16, 2021)

Cat doesnt like your sloppy drunk ass smell


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 2, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> Cat has ascertained that you are chemically altered and desires to date rape you.


Actually correct, he’s started humping me whenever he can and I have to get him neutered.


----------



## Miss Misery (Feb 2, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Actually correct, he’s started humping me whenever he can and I have to get him neutered.


Duuuuude, did you not listen to Bob Barker when he urged you to spay and neuter your pets?

I am afraid you are ineligible to participate in the Showcase Showdown.


----------



## Glowie (Feb 3, 2021)

Cats generally dislike taste of tobacco and alcohol. Your cat wants you to get clean and stop smelling like poison and get clean. Humans are only animals that can tolerate hard alcohols without possible lethal results. 

Take your cat's advice.


----------



## ClownBrew (Feb 26, 2021)

because you won't be a bro and pass the catnip bowl


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 13, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Actually correct, he’s started humping me whenever he can and I have to get him neutered.


Failing to spay and neuter cats shaves about 5 years off their lifespan on average. You're a shitty pet owner and he knows it. Maybe save some of your booze money to get him proper medical treatment and he'll stop bullying you.


----------



## ClownBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Failing to spay and neuter cats shaves about 5 years off their lifespan on average. You're a shitty pet owner and he knows it. Maybe save some of your booze money to get him proper medical treatment and he'll stop bullying you.



Gonna have to disagree here fren.

"Slice off my balls!" said absolutely no male living being cat ever. Edit: except Yaniv and Gibes


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 28, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> Gonna have to disagree here fren.
> 
> "Slice off my balls!" said absolutely no male living being cat ever. Edit: except Yaniv and Gibes


When your cat drops dead of easily preventable cancer at 6 years old, you'll say "at least he was a real man   "


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 28, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Failing to spay and neuter cats shaves about 5 years off their lifespan on average. You're a shitty pet owner and he knows it. Maybe save some of your booze money to get him proper medical treatment and he'll stop bullying you.


I have a hard time imagining an animal losing a third of its expected life from it containing all of its natural parts, but if it makes you feel better he got neutered the other day, and the decision was made long before you posted.

Booze money also wasn't an object to me when I had to start paying three times the price on his cat food so he could have special "urinary care" food.

Put it off a long time in part because I was afraid of having him put under general anesthesia and surgery for what seemed like an unnecessary procedure.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 1, 2021)

It bites you because you're an irascible drunk, and you know it.


----------



## ditto (Apr 1, 2021)

Stop bogarting the booze, bro


----------



## Begemot (Apr 1, 2021)

Homies over hoes!!!


----------

